
Rough Music and Charivari: Letters Between Natalie Zemon Davis and E.P. Thompson - benbreen
https://academic.oup.com/past/article/235/1/243/3852582
======
gcbw2
interesting read for someone into academia history and socio cultural norms
theory. but can't imagine why it is on the HN frontpage.

